# Rent from an individual vs. a realtor?



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

I have found a cute place to rent in Cozumel that is owned by an individual and am not sure of the upsides and downsides. My Spanish is "intermediate level" (improving that is part of the reason to move ), and the owner speak only a little English. I have been working with some Realtors also, but we really like the privately owned one. Does any one have any insights to share? Does anyone know anyone we could hire that won't break our tiny bank to help with the legal issues?

Kathy

lane:


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

This may be off base but have you considered hiring your favorite Realtor as your agent. Someone who can go over the contract and advise you what it says. 
I would think one or two hundred dollars, start out low, would get you an afternoon´s work by an expert.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Rental Contract*



nuevavida said:


> I have found a cute place to rent in Cozumel that is owned by an individual and am not sure of the upsides and downsides. My Spanish is "intermediate level" (improving that is part of the reason to move ), and the owner speak only a little English. I have been working with some Realtors also, but we really like the privately owned one. Does any one have any insights to share? Does anyone know anyone we could hire that won't break our tiny bank to help with the legal issues?
> 
> Kathy
> 
> lane:


Hi Kathy;

I hope, that you are not in Florida trying to transact this whole thing? Better be on-site to witness
exactly the condition, and any repairs needed to bring the house/apartment up to snuff for you. In most cases it will not be.

You have all your leverage, before you actually put money down on the property to rent. Afterwards almost zilch.

Next, get a local "Notario", which is a step up in the Lawyer lawyer world (of which most Non-Notario lawyers are a dime a dozen in Mexico), that is more experienced has put in after Law School about two years of Aprenticeship under another Notario and know's probably any conceivable contract imaginable in Mexico. They're certified NOT to be wrong. 

Regular Lawyers mostly in Mexico are a joke, like the RE Agents and can get some very bad advice from them. Hey, you don't even have to go a University before hand, can just enter some back of match book Law School right out of High School. Get the idea now?

Any agreement signed by the land lord and you before a Real Estate Agent is NOT legal. If you want it legal you have to go to a Notario anyway. Why waste your time with a RE Agent?

So, have your Notario (if your land loard hasn't drawn up a contract already that you are comfortable with), pull up a standard "Rental Agreement" off of his computer, that's pretty run of the mill, protecting both you and the land lord. Have him put any thing in it you specifically want after a thorough inspection of the property. Then sit down with your prospective land lord and make sure he know's everything that's in the contract. Remember prior to a few years ago, most Mexican's didn't have to go past the 9th grade in school, and might not read even Spanish well. Hey in my state we actually had an ex-Governor who only finished 3rd Grade. This is in the last 18 years! Some families ignore the Law, and keep their kids working in their business rather than finishing school.

Then both of you go in to the Notario and make any changes, that the both of you agree to and then sign it in front of the Notario and Witness and he'll Notarize it and make it a legal document.

Make sure your land lord understand every provision of the contract - before you sign it!

Might cost $2000.00 pesos = $156.00 USD at today's exchange rate.

This is pretty simple contract for them, so if they want more than $2000.00 m.n. then go down the street and start asking other's their price.

I wouldn't rely on any Real Estate Organization in Mexico - excepting maybe what you could count on one of your hands. Most of them are over 50 years behind the the Professionalism of what you'd find in a top state in the USA for a Realtor Organization.

Cuyler


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

Exactly. If you like your realtor and trust him, hire him to do the paperwork and pay him a fee. My firm would typically charge about half of one months rent for that job.


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Kathy;
> 
> I hope, that you are not in Florida trying to transact this whole thing? Better be on-site to witness
> exactly the condition, and any repairs needed to bring the house/apartment up to snuff for you. In most cases it will not be.
> ...



Sorry Cuyler, while good natured, your information is dead wrong. 

Any agreement signed by two individuals under non iteridcotry conditions who are over 18 years old and are doing so out of their own free will is LEGAL.

While many lawyers or RE agents ARE coyotes (as there aremany in the states) that doesn´t mean they are the norm. You may live in an area where they prevail, 

There are SEVERAL serious lawyers who are NOT notarios who are excelent at their job. Including mine. (they are also corporate lawyers for Pepsico LatAm and OCESA, for referral)

Also, a Notario will not attest to a lease. And less than likely will he elaborate it. Unless he has absolutely nothing else to do would he do it. Even then, it would be written up by an intern, not by himself. Also there have been less reputable notarios than others.


If you must know, in any case stick the jurisdicton to Mexico City DF, it has the best case law in RE leases and the best law regulating it. Then study articles 2,398 through 2,515 of the Codigo Civil del Distrito Federal. Thats where you will find it.


Lastly, I would point out that in Mexico City you do require now a licence for practicing RE, and is quite difficult and thorough. Actually some Notarios are the law teachers for that certification.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Rental Agrements*



tommygn said:


> Sorry Cuyler, while good natured, your information is dead wrong.
> 
> Any agreement signed by two individuals under non iteridcotry conditions who are over 18 years old and are doing so out of their own free will is LEGAL.
> 
> ...


Sorry Tommygn, but unless someone wants to go to court and keep paying lawyers back and forth for 15 years to get something straigtened out - YOUR BETTER GET IT DONE BY A NORTARIO in Mexico! There are plenty of Notarios in Mexico that will take the time to tailor any document for you, you're wrong about that, but maybe you're right about it in D.F.? I have a ****** friend currently having several documents that might translate into a Living Trust like in the USA done done here, exactly to his personal expectations. Of course he's having it done at a Notario.

You, are pointing out that there are glaring differences between States, Cities as to the professionalism of both the Legal Profession and Real Estate Profession here in Mexico. One might expect in D.F. for those standards to be the best, but travel away from there a fair distance and one might expect just the opposite.

Cuyler


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

cuylers5746 said:


> Sorry Tommygn, but unless someone wants to go to court and keep paying lawyers back and forth for 15 years to get something straigtened out - YOUR BETTER GET IT DONE BY A NORTARIO in Mexico! There are plenty of Notarios in Mexico that will take the time to tailor any document for you, you're wrong about that, but maybe you're right about it in D.F.? I have a ****** friend currently having several documents that might translate into a Living Trust like in the USA done done here, exactly to his personal expectations. Of course he's having it done at a Notario.
> 
> You, are pointing out that there are glaring differences between States, Cities as to the professionalism of both the Legal Profession and Real Estate Profession here in Mexico. One might expect in D.F. for those standards to be the best, but travel away from there a fair distance and one might expect just the opposite.
> 
> Cuyler


What is The extent of your Real Estate experience in Mexico? 

Living Trusts HAVE to be done by a Notario. This may be worth pointing out. Let´s remember a Notario is not a better lawyer. A notario is someone who is delegated the responsability of attesting to public contracts, like titles, Trusts, Incorporations, Legal Notifications, etc...

As for the diference in Legal and RE profesionalism in DF and States. Well yes, there is a correlation, I just don´t want it to become a rule defacto.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I personally have had a great experience with my real estate agent in Mexico looking for commercial and residential space


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

nuevavida said:


> I have found a cute place to rent in Cozumel that is owned by an individual and am not sure of the upsides and downsides. My Spanish is "intermediate level" (improving that is part of the reason to move ), and the owner speak only a little English. I have been working with some Realtors also, but we really like the privately owned one. Does any one have any insights to share? Does anyone know anyone we could hire that won't break our tiny bank to help with the legal issues?
> 
> Kathy
> 
> lane:


If you're moving to Mexico then you may have need for an attorney to assist with your first application for the appropriate visa. Succeeding years will probably be okay to handle yourself. So, if you do have or acquire the services of an attorney ask the attorney to look-over the contract. Don't trust a realtor to do this for you. You're wise to be asking the question before you sign any document. Laws in Mexico are very different than in the USA ... as is the application of those laws and how expats are typically treated if a dispute arises.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Real Estate experience in Mexico*



tommygn said:


> What is The extent of your Real Estate experience in Mexico?
> 
> Living Trusts HAVE to be done by a Notario. This may be worth pointing out. Let´s remember a Notario is not a better lawyer. A notario is someone who is delegated the responsability of attesting to public contracts, like titles, Trusts, Incorporations, Legal Notifications, etc...
> 
> As for the diference in Legal and RE profesionalism in DF and States. Well yes, there is a correlation, I just don´t want it to become a rule defacto.


Hi tommygn;

I'm not in the RE business if that's what you mean?

Oh, thanks for explaining how things are getting modernized in Mexico City as far as professionalism in those two professions. There is a world outside D.F. and it doesn't exactly operate as in D.F. far from it.

But how does your advice pertain to someone wanting to conclude a RE Rental Agreement in Merida. Reader's here should NOT expect things to operate exactly as you say in D.F.

My RE dealings have been in Baja and in Nayarit. I also drawing on our families experience on my wife's side having had RE dealings since their grand father purchased their home in 1826. They've bought sold over 35 homes in the area over the years. I've heard most of the stories involved those transactions over the last 40 years.

The big house had an 18 page dead in old Spanish with the King of Spain's signature and two Vice-Roy's wax seal and signature and all the hassles having had over the years in dealings in many properties. That and some current dealings with friends, who's family at one time owned about a third of all the land in and around Puerto Vallarta. The grandfather was tobacco and coffee barons. They're the ones in a 15 year law suit with some lawyers here in this state over some property.

My experience while in Baja, I would have to say left me with the impression it's a real crap shoot up there to get a fee simple property, that doesn't have a fair chance ending up in some kind of litigation afterwards. That's why we ended up renting and not buying, even though we could get it fee simple in my wife's name.

It seems another member here voices their opinion it's better to get a lawyer to draw up their rental agreement instead of a RE Agent.

So, I'd say I've had to have more RE experience here in Mexico than the average ******.

Cuyler


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi tommygn;
> 
> I'm not in the RE business if that's what you mean?
> 
> ...


Yes, well, maybe if they had listened to serious experience they wouldn´t have gotten in trouble in the first place.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Kathy;
> 
> I hope, that you are not in Florida trying to transact this whole thing? Better be on-site to witness
> exactly the condition, and any repairs needed to bring the house/apartment up to snuff for you. In most cases it will not be.
> ...


I can confirm what you think about Baja Norte realitors and lawyers as I have had 2 houses in Mexicali, still have the nice one, and my ex wife and I sold one in 2004 and all the realitors we signed with were trying to get more than we were asking and we cancelled the 2 agreements. We had 2 and my ex wife´s niece would talk to them and ask what was the price. Both of these crooks answered $5,000 US more. At that time it was not illegal for them to take the agreed upon 10% commision and pocket whatever they got beyond that. There were no laws governing realitors and no license required. Finally after a year we signed with one, two middle class ladies, who did not even have a computer or copy machine and they sold the house for us. They didn´t notice the escriptura had the words "No Paso"on the final page and a explaination that the principal of the development company that built the house and sold it to my ex wfe had never signed the escriptura. The new owners had paid us 50% and took possession [normal procedure in Mexicali then]. The notario who did all the transfer ended in throwing us out of his office and did nothing to fix his screw up 20 something years earlier. The lawyer we hired could not get it signed. I was at a party after 2 years of this going on and an older Mexican told me after us talking about it to get all the papers from our female lawyer and hire a good old boy lawyer he knows and in 2 weeks the retire old fart from the development company signed it. [he was an obvious misogynist]

Lawyers have a reputation of doing things that are not really straight in Baja Norte and should be avoided at all costs. Notarios are what people use, if at all possible. To give advise to use a lawyer or realitor for things is, I presume, regional but in San Luis Potosi people tend not to want to get involved with them either unless there is no other route to go. With past experiences I have had many Mexicans tell me they will not get involved in the Mexican court system and will pay out of court just because of all the time {sometimes many years}, worry and expense makes it a nightmare.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

What I am thinking is that the OP is just wanting to rent a house so it is a pretty basic rental agreement bought at most papelarias in most cases. Buying is one thing but renting is pretty easy and most just do it them self. 
An inspection of the property and existing damages, etc along with some photos if desired is about the only thing needed. Plus an understanding of the simple contract.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

tepetapan said:


> What I am thinking is that the OP is just wanting to rent a house so it is a pretty basic rental agreement bought at most papelarias in most cases. Buying is one thing but renting is pretty easy and most just do it them self.
> An inspection of the property and existing damages, etc along with some photos if desired is about the only thing needed. Plus an understanding of the simple contract.


Exactly what I was thinking. If the rental contract is in Spanish and you don't understand it, take it to get it translated or just do a simple online web translator (you would get the jest of it). If there is some clause or point that you don't understand, then just ask the landlord to explain it. If the landlord can not explain the clause in simple terms or does not understand it themselves, then he/she should not be handing you a contract that they don't understand either.

My rental contract for my home in Monterrey was a very standard contract and was very similar to something you would find on that site Legal Zoom. I needed some points cleared up and the landlord and real estate broker were able to explain them and we revised them a little to meet my liking. If you need a lawyer to interpret a simple single family residential rental agreement, then you may have the wrong landlord.

I will go back to my statement that if the landlord cannot explain the rental agreement point by point to you (in simple terms), then the landlord should not be signing the contract either. I would advise going through the contract with just the owner of the property and yourself first. If there is any question from either side, don't sign it.


----------



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks for your info. It helps.




conorkilleen said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. If the rental contract is in Spanish and you don't understand it, take it to get it translated or just do a simple online web translator (you would get the jest of it). If there is some clause or point that you don't understand, then just ask the landlord to explain it. If the landlord can not explain the clause in simple terms or does not understand it themselves, then he/she should not be handing you a contract that they don't understand either.
> 
> My rental contract for my home in Monterrey was a very standard contract and was very similar to something you would find on that site Legal Zoom. I needed some points cleared up and the landlord and real estate broker were able to explain them and we revised them a little to meet my liking. If you need a lawyer to interpret a simple single family residential rental agreement, then you may have the wrong landlord.
> 
> I will go back to my statement that if the landlord cannot explain the rental agreement point by point to you (in simple terms), then the landlord should not be signing the contract either. I would advise going through the contract with just the owner of the property and yourself first. If there is any question from either side, don't sign it.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with conorkilleen and tepetepan; it is a simple rental agreement and probably generic at that. We have never rented via an agent, always "trato directo" with the owner and have never had a problem. 

Our latest contract had a part we didn't like because it was obscure and the landlady agreed to delete it because she didn't really understand it either. Just ask. Most folks are reasonable and just want to rent their property to someone who is going to pay faithfully and on time. If you come across to them as trustworthy, they'll be eager to rent to you since we gringos generally have a reputation for being good tenants.


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

From my experience it much cheaper to go with a individual. I would say over half the price. Thats the way it is here in Chiapas.


----------



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the info and shared experience!


----------



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

Gracias!


----------



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank for the very thorough response! The advise on the Notario and agreement with the landlord makes sense. 

Kathy


----------



## CeeZeeMex (Oct 26, 2011)

I am a Realtor in Canada and as we spend more and more time in Mexico , it pains me to see the disjointed , individualistic and sometimes unprofessional structure in a part of the local real estate industry. Yes there are the pros, mostly American and Canadian trained agents along with some dedicated local hardworking agents. slowly the large franchises are making inroads however that does not necessarily translate into exact professionalism. Without specific training, bylaws and industry guidelines and with a limited mls system (AMPI) , there cannot be expectations met that would match NOB. However in saying that means there are the good ones who live with the frustrations of little access to comparibles and sales data, doing deals with untrained individuals and they still rise to provide excellent service. There are certainly also differences city to city and area to area. One can only say - thank god for internet , otherwise how would one find the properties .


----------



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

CeeZeeMex said:


> ...thank god for internet, otherwise how would one find the properties .


You must be new to Mexico. Most of what's for sale or rent won't be listed on the internet. That's been my observation/experience over many years.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

CeeZeeMex said:


> I am a Realtor in Canada and as we spend more and more time in Mexico , it pains me to see the disjointed , individualistic and sometimes unprofessional structure in a part of the local real estate industry. Yes there are the pros, mostly American and Canadian trained agents along with some dedicated local hardworking agents. slowly the large franchises are making inroads however that does not necessarily translate into exact professionalism. Without specific training, bylaws and industry guidelines and with a limited mls system (AMPI) , there cannot be expectations met that would match NOB. However in saying that means there are the good ones who live with the frustrations of little access to comparibles and sales data, doing deals with untrained individuals and they still rise to provide excellent service. There are certainly also differences city to city and area to area. One can only say - thank god for internet , otherwise how would one find the properties .


Although there now seems to be an incursion of agents and US style real estate transactions in Mexico, traditionally it was handled quite differently. Having purchased 5 different houses in the US at various times and one house in Mexico, my experience suggests that it is just different in Mexico. It is so different, that it is not possible to call one system or the other better. You would have to compare specific aspects of the systems. I do not see the incursion of US style practices as a plus, although it would be nice if zillow would cover Mexico.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Both private parties and property management companies want a contract to be sighed to protect themselves. Always insist on time to read the contract and ask for a copy. These contracts are not to protect the renter at all. 

I have rented from both and have seen the property owner pay the management company their service right in front of me after I have paid the owner. Over the years, I have requested copies of the contract and never received them after it was signed.

Real Estate companies are not the same as property management companies but one may be part of the other.

When it comes to a purchase make sure that you have your own notario and your own agent is also a good idea. Your notario is for your own protection and not the seller, they perform the function of a title company. Never trust the sellers agents ! I have heard of sellers selling property that they do not own.

The notarios that I have used were lawyers, I do not know if that is always true.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Salto_jorge said:


> The notarios that I have used were lawyers, I do not know if that is always true.


Being a lawyer is a prerequisite to becoming a notario so that is always true. Lawyers must undergo much additional training plus a kind of internship to become a notario.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Salto_jorge said:


> I have heard of sellers selling property that they do not own.


I'm familiar with someone who had purchased a small home in Acapulco for $25,000 back in the early-1990s. He didn't get all of the required paperwork but the purchase price was so low the thought he'd just take a chance. He did use a Notario there. He lived in the house for just about 5 years before who turned-out to be the rightful owner, who had purchased it 6 years ago and had the proper paperwork, showed-up, had the person I know thrown out, and he took-over the home. Turns-out the "seller" had sold the home 4 times, to 4 different people ... for varying prices. He died shortly thereafter. Real estate purchases in Mexico can be a minefield or risks. Choose the notario publico (different from the Notary Public in the USA).


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Being a lawyer is a prerequisite to becoming a notario so that is always true. Lawyers must undergo much additional training plus a kind of internship to become a notario.


Actually that is not correct. There are several degrees that are available and when you complete the 5 year courses at university you are titled a Licenciado. One for economics, one for law and one for notarios etc. A lawyer is a Licenciado and called an Abogado. A Notario in Mexico is a Licenciado and called a Notario. A masters of economics graduate is called a Licenciado etc.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> Actually that is not correct. There are several degrees that are available and when you complete the 5 year courses at university you are titled a Licenciado. One for economics, one for law and one for notarios etc. A lawyer is a Licenciado and called an Abogado. A Notario in Mexico is a Licenciado and called a Notario. A masters of economics graduate is called a Licenciado etc.


Well, I stand by what I wrote.

A "licenciado" in Mexico is someone who has what we call a bachelor's degree in the US. Nothing more. I am a "licenciado" in music and people even refer to me that way sometimes as weird as it seems to me. All lawyers in Mexico are licenciados -- they are a dime a dozen... if that. 

The requirements for notario depend on the state in which they are licensed but a notario must have either a law degree (4 years) or a notario degree (5 years). If they have a generic law degree (licenciado abogado) then they must take additional "materias" (courses) and pass the required exams and then work as an apprentice in the office of a notario for a certain period of time (that time period depends on the state). Then they can apply to the state government to be granted the status of notario in that state. If they already have the "licenciado notario" of 5 years then they don't need more classes, they just need to do that internship period and then apply to the state to receive their notario status. 

I confirmed this information on the website of the national association of notarios of Mexico (http://www.notariadomexicano.org.mx).

In either, case a notario has a law degree and then has gone beyond it to achieve notario status. Either they got a law degree and then did additional studies or else they got a notario degree which is kind of a double major. Then they did their apprenticeship and later applied for notario status. It is a fairly grueling process according to all who have done it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Well, I stand by what I wrote.
> 
> A "licenciado" in Mexico is someone who has what we call a bachelor's degree in the US. Nothing more. I am a "licenciado" in music and people even refer to me that way sometimes as weird as it seems to me. All lawyers in Mexico are licenciados -- they are a dime a dozen... if that.
> 
> ...



I appreciate setting me straight on the difference between Licenciado Notario and Licenciado Abogado as I was told different. The degrees here are almost impossible to compare to anything NOB especially engineering and MD degrees as the setup here has many things that are unheard of NOB. The technical prepa system starts a potential candidate for a degree at about 15 or 16 years old. A general knowledge education in the US or Canada at a university or even high school level does not happen here, they are just taught the one subject until graduating etc.

In Canada a Bachelor´s degree can be done in 3 years normally, not 4 years as is normal in the US.

In Mexico after finishing prepa a medical degree takes 4 years of university and starting the 2nd. year the student is observing in a socialized hospital connected to the medical college and needs 2 years internship there or another socialized medical hospital [I presume private Universities use private hospitals, but don´t know] before they can go out to work as an MD and have exams and evaluations etc. first. If they continue to become a specialists it take 2 more years as an intern, etc. So 8 years which is close to the amount of time NOB but not exactly.

Another difference besides general knowledge not being included is the amount of hours per day a student is in classes here at university, usually I was told 7 or 8 hours and the amount of vacation per year, again I was told a couple of weeks off 3 times a year, not 3 months off in the summer and 2 weeks mid-term break etc. and their 5 hours of classes per week for a Bachelor´s Degree, as is normal NOB.


----------



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

Salto_jorge said:


> Both private parties and property management companies want a contract to be sighed to protect themselves. Always insist on time to read the contract and ask for a copy. These contracts are not to protect the renter at all.
> 
> I have rented from both and have seen the property owner pay the management company their service right in front of me after I have paid the owner. Over the years, I have requested copies of the contract and never received them after it was signed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your insights. It seems like having notario for renting is a good idea to have someone looking out for my interest.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Mistakes edited*



AlanMexicali said:


> I appreciate setting me straight on the difference between Licenciado Notario and Licenciado Abogado as I was told different. The degrees here are almost impossible to compare to anything NOB especially engineering and MD degrees as the setup here has many things that are unheard of NOB. The technical prepa system starts a potential candidate for a degree at about 15 or 16 years old. A general knowledge education in the US or Canada at a university or even high school level does not happen here, they are just taught the one subject until graduating etc.
> 
> In Canada a Bachelor´s degree can be done in 3 years normally, not 4 years as is normal in the US.
> 
> ...


Editing mistakes: it is usually 3 years more internship for surgeons, psyciatrists etc. so 9 years not 8 years.

It is not 5 hours per week normal class hours but 5 hours per day classes NOB. Sorry. Alan 

Some 2nd and and 3rd year classes in BSC. I took where lab time was added made it some days 7 hours, 3 hour lab classes on top of theory. My friends in Achitecture, ID and Fine Arts lived in their labs after 3rd year post graduate. When in technical college for 2 years our lab and theory was 7 hours per day but we had almost 3 months off every summer, not 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## princekumar (Oct 9, 2012)

nuevavida said:


> I have found a cute place to rent in Cozumel that is owned by an individual and am not sure of the upsides and downsides. My Spanish is "intermediate level" (improving that is part of the reason to move ), and the owner speak only a little English. I have been working with some Realtors also, but we really like the privately owned one. Does any one have any insights to share? Does anyone know anyone we could hire that won't break our tiny bank to help with the legal issues?
> 
> Kathy
> 
> lane:


I have found renting from locals carries two risks: one, they may be in neighborhoods that are less inviting especially if they don't speak english, and two, you are opening yourself up to more problems, hidden costs, and more risk. Unless you are there with 'boots on the ground', I would not suggest this route. You can also go to the best realtors and get best info on lawyers...go to agents like Sothebys for advice. Smaller agencies may carry the same risks of not so great information.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

princekumar said:


> I have found renting from locals carries two risks: one, they may be in neighborhoods that are less inviting especially if they don't speak english, and two, you are opening yourself up to more problems, hidden costs, and more risk. Unless you are there with 'boots on the ground', I would not suggest this route. You can also go to the best realtors and get best info on lawyers...go to agents like Sothebys for advice. Smaller agencies may carry the same risks of not so great information.


I have quite a different take on this. Possibly because all of the foreigners I know living in Mexico, have quite limited means, nearly everyone I know rents from a local. However, none of them arranged the rental in advance remotely. They all rented after looking at the accommodations and meeting the landlord.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Even remotely, I have found that it's better to deal directly with owners, whether renting for the night, the season or the year.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have to agree also. I have found dealing with locals much better and you most certainly will save money in the long run. I would say dealing with agencies or foreigners will save you money if you use them to rent a place short term, a few weeks or a month to give you a base to explore an area (while looking for local rentals).

And as for them being in neighborhoods which may be less inviting, well, I personally find living among the "locals" to be a good thing!


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I have quite a different take on this. Possibly because all of the foreigners I know living in Mexico, have quite limited means, nearly everyone I know rents from a local. However, none of them arranged the rental in advance remotely. They all rented after looking at the accommodations and meeting the landlord.


Since moving back in 2006 we have used the "locals" route. First we decided upon an area in the D. F. that met our needs and budget. Then, we went cruising the neighborhoods looking for "Se Renta" signs. We called the numbers and set up appointments to see the homes/apartments. We rented twice using this route until we purchased our present home which we also found by cruising. We had very little luck using the newspapers and Internet. Many were represented by agents which increased the price. The agents were little interested in pointing out the value/benefits of the property as compared to the actual owners. Like Tundra, none of the people we know have ever rented from other than the actual owner (trato directo".


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I am not impressed with realtors (or their associates) here in Baja. Had better success with dealing directly with the owner of the property. Many realtors here receive kickbacks from the property owners if they find a client and they don't always tell you the truth or divulge everything about a property as they focus on the commission. Realtors are very different here in Mexico compared with the U.S.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

mes1952 said:


> I am not impressed with realtors (or their associates) here in Baja. Had better success with dealing directly with the owner of the property. Many realtors here receive kickbacks from the property owners if they find a client and they don't always tell you the truth or divulge everything about a property as they focus on the commission. Realtors are very different here in Mexico compared with the U.S.


 A Realtor has a legal obligation to the seller or renter, they act as their agent. They are paid a commission when they make a sale, just like a car salesman. If you want someone to work for you you need to hire a buyer´s agent. Probably unheard of in Mexico and few to be found in the US. That is way the game is played, buyer beware is the general term used.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> A Realtor has a legal obligation to the seller or renter, they act as their agent. They are paid a commission when they make a sale, just like a car salesman. If you want someone to work for you you need to hire a buyer´s agent. Probably unheard of in Mexico and few to be found in the US. That is way the game is played, buyer beware is the general term used.


Actually, in my state, at least, it's common for buyers to have agents who represent them. They are still paid from the commission on the sale of the property, but all parties concerned sign documents noting that agent X represents the buyer, and that all information about the property that's told to X may be communicated to the buyer him/herself.

As that's always been the case with agents in the past, in the other direction, MN passed a law well over a decade ago, giving buyers the right to obtain the same level of information, AND protection from their information being shared with the other party.


----------

